# Baby snake ID



## bluedragon (Mar 29, 2018)

My feral cat killed this poor snake it looks like a Brown Tree Snake












Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 1, 2018)

A baby Keelback (_Tropidonophis mairii_). There is a loreal scale, which means it is a Colubrid. The mouth/jaw is quite long and curves upwards towards the back end. The lips are pale with dark streaks between the scales.

It lacks the distinct narrower neck and broader head of the BTS. You should also find that the anal scale is divided, whereas it is single in the BTS. And yes, they do have large eyes for the size of their heads, which is accentuated by it being very young.


----------



## Mitch.11 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi,
As mentioned above, that is definitely a young Keelback or 'Freshwater Snake'. Nonvenomous, though that unfortunately looks lifeless :/


----------

